# Draghounds and foot followers?



## ester (18 October 2017)

I've only ever hunted with foxhounds, do draghounds tend to have foot followers the same or not because it tends to be a faster more jumping line? - I ask because opening meet is in the village, I do like watching hounds work and I'm not sure whether it is worth me seeing if I can get an introduction?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 October 2017)

Yes, my local one has a great supporters group, plenty of foot (4wd) followers. On occasions vehicle access is limited, usually if on some parts of army land which can be sensitive or have unsuitable ground.
Definitely pop along and introduce yourself


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (19 October 2017)

Is this CUDH ester, I know they meet in your village?

If so they will have some foot followers, mainly hangers-on of the people riding. They are a friendly bunch, you could easily just turn up


----------



## ester (19 October 2017)

Yes Dusty  thanks, sometimes I am better at just turning up if I'm feeling up to it, but I do have a couple of contacts who I could ask for more info if I needed to be introduced at all!


----------



## Mike007 (9 December 2017)

Foot followers are either friends of riders ,riders with crocked horses or riders who are crocked , or ex riders who are simply too old and wise. They are always a great bunch to be with , be it draghunting ,Bloodhounds or trail riding.


----------



## Kat (9 December 2017)

I occasionally foot/car followed the bloodhounds before I had a horse and transport to hunt myself, and my family sometimes follow when I am out. Meets vary, we have some where there are loads of places to watch the action and others where you are best advised to see them set off and then retire to the pub/cafe until the port stop. They are very friendly and welcoming though and have no issue with new people coming for a look, especially if you are willing to hold a gate, or pass round the sausage rolls.


----------

